# I got 99 problems and erios are all of them



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello I just want to share some pics of my Erios Shiga.

More Erios more problems(too lazy to replant)










Before

After


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummm.... How did those few plants turn into that many...... U... Hoarder!



darkcero said:


> Hello I just want to share some pics of my Erios Shiga.
> 
> More Erios more problems(too lazy to replant)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy New Years btw bro


----------



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

I did the old school gameboy pokemon cloning cheat with the 3 Erios that I got from you.

also happy newyears


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

U definitely need to replant... Lol some are getting restricted root growth


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

What is cloning cheat? I have one Shiga. I cut into three. Two seems to be surviving. One which I did not plant as deep as the other two is turning yellow. But at least one leave is still quite green.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Seriously? You didnt use a cleaver? How did you spread it so nicely?


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> Seriously? You didnt use a cleaver? How did you spread it so nicely?


for me, I did. I am Stupid.


----------



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

meat cleaver?......no that would be silly. They just started spiltting and all I have to do is take it apart and replant.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

darkcero said:


> meat cleaver?......no that would be silly. They just started spiltting and all I have to do is take it apart and replant.


yes, meat cleaver. I planted mine for one year and the plant got bigger, but never split by itself. So what is your cloning cheat?


----------



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

They just started to split and I don't really know why because I don't really pay attention to this tank. It just happens and on my days off I take the Erio that has multiplied and replant them in my smaller tanks.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

darkcero said:


> They just started to split and I don't really know why because I don't really pay attention to this tank. It just happens and on my days off I take the Erio that has multiplied and replant them in my smaller tanks.


You have a green thumb for Erios


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't understand how you're struggling to grow your Erios waynet. From you posts it looks like you have a pretty good setup, ADA substrate, nice lighting, CO2, optimal temperature...

I personally find Erios to be pretty easy to grow. I grow mine in possibly the worst setup, really old florabase, one t5 light and a bit of co2 and I've got about 2 dozen erios from just two specimens. I haven't really put much effort into growing them out since they are literally just sitting in -3 degree C water in my garage right now.

When mine get to a good size they just naturally split and I get a whole bunch more.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

vdub said:


> I don't understand how you're struggling to grow your Erios waynet. From you posts it looks like you have a pretty good setup, ADA substrate, nice lighting, CO2, optimal temperature...
> 
> I personally find Erios to be pretty easy to grow. I grow mine in possibly the worst setup, really old florabase, one t5 light and a bit of co2 and I've got about 2 dozen erios from just two specimens. I haven't really put much effort into growing them out since they are literally just sitting in -3 degree C water in my garage right now.
> 
> When mine get to a good size they just naturally split and I get a whole bunch more.


That is crazy. I don't have CO2. I only have 1 inch of ADA soil. I only have t8 lighting. Maybe you have it in -3 degree C water and that stresses the plant to split.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Since they are such a "problem" for you, I would be happy to alleviate you of some of your problems by taking some off your hands for my wife's tank :bigsmile:

Just trying to be a good "neighbour" (on BCA).

Anthony

Happy New Year (and NO I'm NOT drunk)


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like the split plants are surviving and doing well. So basically, if the plant does not split, it appears possible to cut them yourself.


----------



## darkcero (Dec 27, 2011)

It is great that they are doing well. There are a bunch of ways to propagate this plant, so having them split isn't the only way to go. 

I actually have one that is flowering. It is around 3 inches in diameter and i'm just watching the stalks grow day by day to see what happens. Kinda excited to see if they really die after flowing.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

darkcero said:


> They just started to split and I don't really know why because I don't really pay attention to this tank. It just happens and on my days off I take the Erio that has multiplied and replant them in my smaller tanks.


. 
It must be your substrate and you have fish. I see you have two types of substrates. I don't believe things just happen. There is always a reason. The waste from fish is a good fertilizer. I only have shrimps and only 1 inch of ADA.

Anyway, for me splitting the plant into halves appears to be working for me.


----------

